#  ,  ,   >   >    -101

## UY3IG

-    .  - ,   -  OP-101.      OP-101. -              .         "".   .       .    ,    .      ?        -  .  -           ?

----------


## UY3IG

.  .   .

----------

UN7RX,

----------


## UA9OC

,     ,    ?    -       ,   ,  "  ",   50%  ,     - " ,     "...

----------

18650

----------

